# When do Caribbean resorts put weeks into RCI?



## psuscott93 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok. I am beginning to plan for summer vacation 2013. When I look in RCI for June 2013 there are only 4 resorts available, but for June 2012 there are 49 resorts available. We are not looking for any specific island, but would want a gold or silver crown. When are units usually put into the RCI system? I want to give myself the best chance to get a great resort. But, I guess everybody else is trying to do the same. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 9, 2012)

I would rule out the islands that are at risk for hurricanes first of all and then go from there.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Units are usually put into the RCI system when owners deposit.*



twentymaine said:


> Ok. I am beginning to plan for summer vacation 2013. When I look in RCI for June 2013 there are only 4 resorts available, but for June 2012 there are 49 resorts available. We are not looking for any specific island, but would want a gold or silver crown. When are units usually put into the RCI system? I want to give myself the best chance to get a great resort. But, I guess everybody else is trying to do the same. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks for your help.



Some Bulk Space Bankings do happen.  Morritt's in the Caymans recently did a bulk space banking for 2013.  But I don't really see that many other Caribbean resorts do that.  

As far as owners depositing their weeks, a long time ago the thought was to deposit as far in advance as possible (up to two years).  Then it was determined that it really made no difference to deposit that far out unless you needed to deposit to make an exchange (no additional trade power though).  

Below is RCI's Adjustment Schedule for Depositing:

Trading Power Adjustment Schedule
Days in Advance of Deposit Start Date	Percentage Retained
< 14 days	        45%
15 - 30 days	60%
31 - 90 days	80%
91 - 180 days	90%
181 - 275 days	95%
276+ days	       100%

I prefer to rent out my weeks, but will usually deposit them at the 91 day mark if I haven't rented the week.  I think you will see more inventory for 2013 between 6-9 months from check-in.  If you know where you want to go and when, it is recommended to put in an ongoing search.  You will find it stated in the exchange forum that what is found online are the leftovers that no one had an ongoing search for.  I've been exchanging since 1984 and haven't used the ongoing search.  It does make sense, but I more or less determine my vacations by what I find as opposed to determining the vacation and trying to find what I need.

I know I either want to go to Hawaii or the Caribbean in 2013 for two weeks for our 30th anniversary.  I have been encouraged to put in an ongoing search.  I haven't done that yet.  Change is hard sometimes.  I can't decide what islands or what resorts, so I'm still following my strategy of letting what I find determine my vacation plans. We'll see.


----------

